# Scape corner



## Jayefc1 (28 Mar 2019)

Ok so those of you that where observant in scape corner post could see the left hand tank was just a kinda shell so this is what I have so far
80cmx40cmx45cm opti white tank
Co2 art reg and the new flux defuser (thats now in the 45p cause I managed to break the neo difuser)whent for the bigger one just because the misses says size matter
JBL 1500e brought from Jon on here with a hydro in line heater
Twin star 600 with dimmer on a suspension kit (Dave said this light will be more than enough coverage)
Some plants coming from ash donated on here may have to home them in sons tank for a while
So here is the hard scape kinda finished today wanted a triangle nature style (with sand I know some don't like but I do)
Let me know what you think please be gentle but honest as it's going to be long term
Thanks for taking the time to look
Jay


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 Mar 2019)




----------



## obsessed (28 Mar 2019)

I like it..
whats the stone your using ?


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 Mar 2019)

Just plain old sirya stone from warf aquatics mate but I like the grey it matches the front room feature wall lol


----------



## obsessed (28 Mar 2019)

I like the contrast of the Redish wood and grey... I've looked at that much stone in the last year.. so many different types.. 
nice..


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 Mar 2019)

Oh yes it become a bit mind boggling the amount of stone and sand not to mention plants and substrate


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 Apr 2019)

So thanks to aquarium gardens yesterday my plants are in and looking healthy buce arrived from bolask today there nice and in the tank now so let's see how it grows in


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 Apr 2019)

Il.post pics once it clears from the bubbles


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Apr 2019)

A few pics straight after planting let me know what you think


----------



## alto (7 Apr 2019)

Very nice scape - sand and stone transition is well done

Just make sure you’ve enough fast growing stems initially as tank establishes, maybe add some floating plants if you’re short on stems


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Apr 2019)

Got loads of stems in the back mate 4 1-2 grow pots just cant see them yet mate

Ludwigia palustris ×2
Rotala Wallichii ×2


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Apr 2019)

So almost 2 weeks on some nice growth and tonight added a back light to my frosting and added new plants brought from hoggie there such healthy plants and fit in so well also added the yellow sukura shrimps from Steve yesterday again amazing gotta love ukaps


----------



## obsessed (17 Apr 2019)

Looking good.


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Apr 2019)

It will do when it grows in


----------



## obsessed (18 Apr 2019)

Wont take long


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Apr 2019)

Ha I hope not mate already planning the next after your igwami lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Apr 2019)

Do today I had a feeling I should pop to maidenhead aquatics and i was right they had 20 purple harlequin rasbora oh my what beautiful fish I snapped 12 of them them up pic dont do them justice


----------



## alto (23 Apr 2019)

Stunning fish once they settle in ... I had a shoal with chocolate gouramis, colours looked great together and lots of interesting activity in tank BUT they were speed eaters and choco’s are not


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Apr 2019)

Yeah there bronze Crest is amazing there head and eyes are like glitter in the tank so beautiful had 1 jump but the rest seem to he settling in really well


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 May 2019)

A couple of pics before and after first lil trim


----------



## obsessed (13 May 2019)

Looking good, 
This is what inspired me to do my lo tech.


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 May 2019)

Really wow thanks mate


----------



## obsessed (13 May 2019)

No problem
It will be nice to see it progress


----------



## Siege (13 May 2019)

Looking good @Jayefc1 

I sorted out and posted you a handful of trident fern from my tank today.  Also some Rio xingu gravel (new from my left over bag) give it a good wash and sprinkle it between the stones. See what you think!

S.


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 May 2019)

Cheers mate look forward to getting them thanks


----------



## obsessed (13 May 2019)

I do like the trident fern it will look good in this style tank. To be honest after doing mine I looked at a video of the AG shop scape and G.Farmer tank with the trident and it looks great.kind of wish I had used it, i will use it next time.


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 May 2019)

Siege said:


> Looking good @Jayefc1
> 
> I sorted out and posted you a handful of trident fern from my tank today.  Also some Rio xingu gravel (new from my left over bag) give it a good wash and sprinkle it between the stones. See what you think!
> 
> S.



Aww mate just got home to find your parcel  thanks a lot really appreciated


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 May 2019)

Cheers mate


----------



## Siege (14 May 2019)

No worries. Think it’ll look good in your tank!


----------



## alto (14 May 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> A couple of pics before and after first lil trim


Some trim comments - ignore at will 

While it’s tempting at First Trim to only take a little, the concept behind successive trims is to shape and increase density (early editions of Aquajournal included Takashi Amano interviews & photo series, that were later translated for the Vectrapoint english online site) - as each successive trim creates 2 new growth points, first trim is the lowest, then next cut is higher and so on 
To keep tank looking good through this process (& to help maintain tank balance) Amano suggested trimming only 1/3 of the stems in each session - of course this is a lot more complicated than the “shear” process 

Tropica has long recommended replanting the tops after trimming to help increase plant density and maintain appearance, in their videos they also show quite a severe cut back: as most Tropica potted plants contain a mix of more mature stems and some immature stems, only the tallest are cut back at first trim, so there are still several actively growing stems left uncut (not unlike Amano’s technique)

Hardscape is often used to hide some of those trim points 

Of course most stem plants will also naturally branch under conditions of good growth, some will also begin to grow more horizontal than vertical, or a combination of both growth types


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 May 2019)

So I should have trimmed a lot lower to make the plant fill out from the 2 new shoot at the bottom of the plant and that's why it looks a little leggy now not bushy and  filled out. Well now you have pointed it out that makes a lot of sense thanks alto your comments are always more than welcome I'm a novice and you guys are the pros thats why I'm here to learn as best I can


----------



## Jayefc1 (15 May 2019)

Well after a lot of moving plants around to home the new trident fern and to place the xingu with great thanks to siege here is a before and after pic let me know what you think


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 May 2019)

Looking good Jay, the xingu looks very natural


----------



## Jayefc1 (15 May 2019)

Thanks Tim means a lot coming from a seasoned pro like yourself now I just need to get the trimming part in hand and hopefully it will fill out better


----------



## Jayefc1 (15 May 2019)

@Siege
Would like to know what you think mate would you have placed it differently


----------



## Siege (17 May 2019)

Looking really nice I think. Seems to make the scape whole imo if that makes sense!

A couple of thoughts, experiment, see what you think -

- perhaps move the lotus to mid ground, really make a feature of it. You can keep it low with regular pruning of any tall stems. In its place add a bit more mini-super red.

- try moving the filter inlet to alongside the outflow. Then move the Eheim skim to where the inlet currently is. Flow pointing to glassware. I think the skim may blast the stem plants too much at the back.

Upto to you. Try it out and see what you prefer


----------



## obsessed (17 May 2019)

I agree with Tim mate, looks very natural, the transitions are subtle.


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 May 2019)

Is the lotus the red one in the corner under the skimmer wasn't sure what it was and it's in pretty bad condition just wanted to see it I could bring it back it came with the 60p

I agree the xingu has just finished it off I did also get 2 small pieces of dragon stone with the 60p so I hammered them up and used that too I like the way the different colours complement the sirya stone makes it look messy in a natural way of you get that lol 

I've cut all the stems right back today proper trimmed them down I want a thick bushy effect at the back and altos post made sense so I went for it replanted the tops though so the whole back is prob 5cm long stems don't know if that was the right thing to do but it has been 5 weeks

Il try the skimmer there trying to get my head round how it will help the flow of the tank


----------



## Siege (17 May 2019)

Yes lotus Lilly type thing in back left hand corner, looks like it’s coming on. It’ll send out more leaves that’ll try to get big.

Replanting stems sounds good. They’ll grow well.

I’m pleased you are happy with the Rio xingu stones and the smashed up dragon stones. 

Experiment with the flow around the tank. At the moment the skim will be helping by moving co2 around but that amount of flow blasting at the stem plants may not be doing them any good. Once things get more established you may find you donot need the Eheim skim (I have removed it from with my 900 at home and felippes 900).

Don’t worry about paying anything. I didn’t send them to you for money, just bring a box of biscuits or packet of Haribo  sweets when you come next (we like Haribo!)!

Just really chuffed to see how your tank is coming on really and you are enjoying it


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 May 2019)

Ok il bring you a tenners worth of haribos 
Next time I'm down 
Il try moving things around I had noticed the stems moving a lot guess just a lil paranoid about flow but every thing seems to be doing ok
Oh mate I don't just enjoy it it's like my second child lol the misses is well happy it means I'm out of her hair most of the time I'm home  lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (25 May 2019)

Just a couple of shots of the tank every thing seems to be ticking along nicely a lil yellowing or buce leaves not really sure why possible iron will add some sechams iron


----------



## Jayefc1 (11 Jun 2019)

So added some new duces I got from daveslaney and bobitis syphoned all the sand out and replaced cleaned the rocks moved a couple of bits around and had a good clean also the flux diffuser broke again that is the second one now in 10 weeks always seems to be after it's been in the bleach solution as 

 

 per  instructions co2 art replaced the first one hopefully they will replace again but I don't hold out much hope has anyone else had this issue? So back to the neo for now


----------



## obsessed (11 Jun 2019)

Really nice mate.
Looks really balanced and fresh.


----------



## Jayefc1 (11 Jun 2019)

Thanks mate its definitely getting there 

Cheers jay


----------



## Ady34 (11 Jun 2019)

Looks in great shape, there’s buces all over in there looking super healthy.
Cheerio,


----------



## Jayefc1 (11 Jun 2019)

Well co2 art are going to replace the flux for the second time that has surprised me they also offered a full refund or to replace it with an in line diffuser but I already have one of those and don't really like the way your co2 has to be so high to achieve the 30ppm so going to take the replacement and see how it goes 
Cheers for looking guys and your input is very much appreciated by this noob any suggestions are welcome 
Thanks 
Jay


----------



## Jayefc1 (11 Jun 2019)

Ady34 said:


> Looks in great shape, there’s buces all over in there looking super healthy


Thanks ady the thing is when you look closely there not that healthy they arrived in a bit of a state to be honest I'm hoping a lil love and care they will bounce back 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Jun 2019)

So the scape corner is taking shape the second scape is filled after a dry start that I didn't really enjoy but with a lot of help and good advice from.steve at AG today its planted and filled now the work begins cant wait for it to grow in let me know what you think


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Jun 2019)

A quick pic of scape corner


----------



## alto (17 Jun 2019)

The two shapes look good together - you’ve used the same cabinets (I think) 



Jayefc1 said:


> the second scape is filled after a dry start that I didn't really enjoy


Do you have a journal on this one?
Even without any photos, I’m interested in it’s Story


----------



## alto (17 Jun 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> when you look closely there not that healthy they arrived in a bit of a state to be honest I'm hoping a lil love and care they will bounce back


as long as the rhizome is firm, they should be fine (especially with CO2 and good flow etc)
Buces seem to melt for inexplicable reasons (though my extremely soft water may be a contributing factor)

 for the multiple posts
(IOS seem a reluctant cooperator after some forum upgrades)


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Jun 2019)

alto said:


> The two shapes look good together - you’ve used the same cabinets (I think)


Yeah they are the same a stipulation from.the misses there the fluval Roma she liked them so it was a happy compromise


alto said:


> as long as the rhizome is firm, they should be fine (especially with CO2 and good flow etc)
> Buces seem to melt for inexplicable reasons (though my extremely soft water may be a contributing facto


The rhizomes where ok on most there was a lot of buces so had to take the good with the bad there was alge and holes in the leaves on most but they seem.to be perking up nicely now new growth seems healthy just slow


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Jun 2019)

alto said:


> Do you have a journal on this one?
> Even without any photos, I’m interested in it’s Story


No I asked about the lazy dsm for it I wish I hadn't done a dry start or the lazy dry start the mc was in the tank when I brought it second hand again not in good shape very neglected full of alge and melt but I hate throwing anything away so I gave it a go for 5_6 weeks but got impatient on Sunday as it was going mouldy so flooded it and went to AG for plants today


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Jun 2019)

The duces before they went in 


They don't actually look that bad


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Jun 2019)

The other half dont know it yet but I have plans for the 45p to go next to the 60p so they all go up in size shhh dont tell her


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Jul 2019)

Ok so been a while since I post on this thread

The iwagumi has been a disaster ever since the dsm i wont be trying again I don't think. So Sunday it did me in as I sat looking at it thinking you wont defeat me but it already had as I had no love for it at all 
The misses went to her mums leaving g me all alone for the day bad idea
The tank got it ripped it apart bleached washed dryed plants where ok so washed cleaned and set aside no soil £30 in pets at home for 6lt or 45min drive to warf aquatic for 9lt £33 pets at home it was Monday evening AG order  placed managed to sneak in a pear of ADA pro pinsettes too result 
Wednesday delivery arrived Wednesday night the new iwagumi is born 

Plant list 
Juncus reupens
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon helifera
Rotola rotundIfolia
Glossostigma Elatinoides
Cryptocoryne Pygmaea
Vallisneria Torta mini 
Nano anubis 
Ranuculus inundatus
Marsilea hirsuta


 
Let's see how she goes any comments and thoughts welcome and a quick pic of the other scape corner tank needs a trim but seems to be just about balanced and takes care of its self now days though


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (4 Jul 2019)

Looking good @Jayefc1 

Not a fan of DSM personally, but good to try these things for yourself. Hope round two works out better.


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Jul 2019)

Yeah it is mate I dont think il try it again I can see its advantages I can also its disadvantages I just think I've lost 8 weeks of transition time and growth but it is what it is


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jul 2019)

Looking great Jay.


----------



## Ed Wiser (4 Jul 2019)

Like the rescape more punch to it.


----------



## James Burcham (5 Jul 2019)

They are both beautiful! Great shapes and plant choices.


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Jul 2019)

Tank seems to be going mental at the moment do plants have growth spurts like kids do lol


----------



## Ed Wiser (8 Jul 2019)

I find it takes some plants a few months to settle in before they take off.


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Jul 2019)

Agreed they seemed to be doing pretty well before but at the moment they seem to be doing better than normal I need to trim but it's my birthday on Wednesday and I'm hoping to get some ada wave scissors so wanna wait lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Jul 2019)

What's the best way to trim the bobitis java and trident ferns


----------



## alto (8 Jul 2019)

Trim at the rhizome, removing largest leaves

Jurijs mit JS offers this video re B heudelotti 

Happy Almost Birthday


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Jul 2019)

Thanks mate lol


----------



## James Burcham (10 Jul 2019)

Happy early birthday brother! The tank looks great


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 Jul 2019)

So I did get my scissors for my birthday and wow how different they are to cheap pair so much sharper really feel nice to hold and the curve makes trimming so much easier i did a massive maintenance tonight changed all sand cleaned pipes broke the skimmer intake just the norm lol pulled up and replanted all the roto

 

 la and replanted just the tops so they got plenty of light moved the ember tetra to there new home as they where always meant for the 60p


----------



## Jayefc1 (21 Jul 2019)

So went to my fav fish shop today for my fathers day present gotta love the misses when she wants to buy you fish for a present and is prepared to sit in the car on the 3hr round trip and is then prepared to wait 2 hrs while you look in wander at all the amazing fish trying to decide what you want 
So in the end I brought 
12 more emder tetra for iwagumi 
12 gold ring danios omg these are so beautiful 
5 harlequins


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 Aug 2019)

So a couple of update pics and and the new tank planted yesterday


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 Aug 2019)

The misses says no more now I'm just impressed she has put up with that many


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Sep 2019)

Ok so rescaped the 45p with the millennium stone I got yesterday and plants


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Sep 2019)

Looking great Jay. Some how, as sometimes happens, I've managed to miss your posts. I think maybe this thread should be moved to journals.


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Sep 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> think maybe this thread should be moved to journals


I'd like that please Tim


----------



## Andrew Butler (1 Sep 2019)

Looks great


----------



## CooKieS (2 Sep 2019)

I missed this too, very nice scapes and corner!

Lovely danio tinwini


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Sep 2019)

They called them gold ring danios at sweet Knowles


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Sep 2019)

Hey guys and girls any input is welcome


----------



## howanic (2 Sep 2019)

I have rock envy. You're really making me regret not getting some myself. 

Looking really good, but I'd probably try to squeeze a third rock in there somewhere... just because I like odd numbers and that rock is so beautiful... more is more!


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Sep 2019)

I totally agree with the odd numbers and it has been playing on my mind when I do the water change in a bit I'm going to try and squeeze a third in at the back in the middle will have to get the hammer out though as there the smallest 2 in there and the AG guys did say it will be a different texture and colour on the inside so it's a bit of a risk to smash it up lol I did say you could have some of the ones I'd chosen lol


----------



## howanic (2 Sep 2019)

Was a tempting offer, but I still haven't done anything with all the mini landscape rock I brought in June, so should probably at least get that wet before I start buying anything else. 

It's easy for me to say as it's not mine, but I think you should smash some as see what it's like. Hopefully they'll be enough of the outside edges left to use and you can cunningly disguise any edges that don't match.


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Sep 2019)

howanic said:


> Hopefully they'll be enough of the outside edges left to use and you can cunningly disguise any edges that don't match.


Agreed if I can just chip a corner off a larger one and have 2 or 3 nice side i will be happy with that


----------



## Siege (2 Sep 2019)

Hi jay,

Sorry missed your posts. Tanks are looking brilliant. The 900 is looking brilliant. Pleased you like the scissors. They are lovely aren’t they.

Millennium stone looking good. Take a bolster chisel to another small one and use the broken bit as the bottom maybe?

Could you post a pic of the inside please? I haven’t seen anyone break one up yet.

I’ll have a dig around on Thursday for you to see if we have a very very small stone at the bottom of the boxes.

Cheers 


S.


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Sep 2019)

howanic said:


> Was a tempting offer, but I still haven't done anything with all the mini landscape rock I brought in June, so should probably at least get that wet before I start buying anything else


Well you need to pull your finger out that poor rock hasnt had a home since June lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Sep 2019)

Siege said:


> The 900 is looking brilliant. Pleased you like the scissors. They are lovely aren’t they


The tank is a lil neglected at the minute mate you should see it needs a right trim lol but just a good excuse to get the scissors out and yes they are well worth the money


Siege said:


> Millennium stone looking good. Take a bolster chisel to another small one and use the broken bit as the bottom maybe?


Yeah il let you know what the inside is like later today hopefully you wont need to have a dig around but if you want to that fine with me lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Sep 2019)

The inside not going to show the piece till it's in the tank lol


----------



## howanic (2 Sep 2019)

The insides a lot darker and angular to what I was expecting. Quite a difference to the outside.  

Can’t wait to see how it looks in the tank...


----------



## Siege (2 Sep 2019)

Thanks jay,

That’s interesting, normal mini landscape inside, we thought so. You can really smell the acid when you open up a box or sniff a stone!

Just for your ‘above the call of duty’ investigative techniques, I’ll dig out and post you some super small bits....., assuming I can find some!


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Sep 2019)

Haha ok thanks mate it was a pleasure and it needed to be done lol

Just filling the 45 back up il post some pics when she is there got to say I'm pretty happy with the results


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Sep 2019)

So before 

And after


----------



## howanic (3 Sep 2019)

What a difference one rock makes! 

Can’t wait for it to grow in


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Sep 2019)

It is amazing how one lil change can make so.much difference I knew it needed it but was a lil scared to ruin the stone but all worked out in the end 
Pics never seem to do scapes justice or mine dont lol guess the next thing is to get a decent camera instead of a phone but I'm not sure that would make any difference lol


----------



## Siege (3 Sep 2019)

That is brilliant. 

I don’t think you need any little stones to do the job, the broken up one is perfect


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Sep 2019)

I agree mate it seems to fit just right giving it a sence of depth when looking at it from front on and at a angle you can kind see a path breaking to the sides at the back the lil moss gives it a aged feel and of course the stones are beautiful too just really really want the UG to take its seems to be my nemesis so I planted it at the back top left a lil higher to the light and in a higher flow and co2 area 
Any tips on it are welcome lol


----------



## Siege (3 Sep 2019)

The only thing I know is that it likes it cool, no higher 22 degrees.


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Sep 2019)

Tank is at 22 degrees every time it seems to melt on me but I always get a pot when I order or come down lol not going to let it get the better of me whaaaaa that pesci UG


----------



## alto (4 Sep 2019)

Fantastic 

I just caught up on this journal ... somehow you made the rock I’d envisioned (a page back) 

Though you did forget the “plant list”




Jayefc1 said:


> Pics never seem to do scapes justice or mine dont


Better camera sure 
But also
Lights!
Wide angle lens to create that sense of depth 
(I’ve seen amazing tanks in photos, then the IRL version is disappointing- definitely a nice tank but not the extreme tank captured in photo)


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Sep 2019)

alto said:


> somehow you made the rock I’d envisioned (a page back


I had to chisel it out and it just ended out the right size and shape 


alto said:


> Though you did forget the “plant list”


Your right I have and il get it together tonight


----------



## howanic (4 Sep 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> just really really want the UG to take its seems to be my nemesis so I planted it at the back top left a lil higher to the light and in a higher flow and co2 area
> Any tips on it are welcome lol




I've never been able to grow UG, but have terrestrial varieties that I grow among other carnivorous plants. They seem to like lots of sun, rain or distilled water and are in an almost inert growing medium. I don't think they particularly like high ferts, so may be why I struggle with UG in planted tanks. I'm guessing they won't appreciate your investment in 5000 root tabs lol

Although I know others on here grow it like a weed, so probably just something I'm doing wrong


----------



## dw1305 (4 Sep 2019)

Hi all, 





howanic said:


> have terrestrial varieties that I grow among other carnivorous plants.


We have a few threads on <"_Utricularia graminifolia">. 
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Sep 2019)

howanic said:


> I don't think they particularly like high ferts,


Not going to put any ferts in the first 3 weeks just for that reason and because of my investment in the 5000 root tabs lol half of which are in the scape burried deep in the substrate 


howanic said:


> Although I know others on here grow it like a weed, so probably just something I'm doing wrong


I'd love to grow it like a weed so we must be doing something wrong


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Sep 2019)

Ok so plant list as promised
2x 1_2 grow pots Micranthemum Monte Carlo
2x 1_2 grow pots Rotala Vietnam H'ra
1x 1_2 grow pot Littorella Uniflora
2x Cryptocoryne Pava
2x Rotala yoi yai
2x Bucephalandra sp Lamandau Mini Red
2x Anubias Pangolino
1x Utricularia Graminifolia


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Sep 2019)

I just cant help my self the stone kept looking at me and I had a day off so a quick drive to wharf aquatics to pick up 18ltrs tropica soil and an oase foam
and the whole day later the rescape was done


----------



## howanic (7 Sep 2019)

Is that 2 scapes in a week!?
Both beautiful too. Especially love this one


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Sep 2019)

howanic said:


> Is that 2 scapes in a week!?


Haha yeah it is 
Have rock will scape lol 
Glad you like it


----------



## Janci (7 Sep 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> I just cant help my self the stone kept looking at me and I had a day off so a quick drive to wharf aquatics to pick up 18ltrs tropica soil and an oase foam
> and the whole day later the rescape was done View attachment 127329 View attachment 127330




Gorgeous corner.
Do you have a picture of all three tanks?

Your scaping is very good and I love the colour choice for the plants.
Fantastic.


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Sep 2019)

Janci said:


> Do you have a picture of all three tanks


Not since the rescape but I will take one
There is a pic of all 3 on page 4 but there the old scapes I've redone 2 this week


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Sep 2019)

Quick pic of the corner with rescape before and after


----------



## Jayefc1 (11 Sep 2019)

Glosso carpet growing in lovely on the 60p


----------



## Kalum (12 Sep 2019)

New scapes looking good mate, got to admit I did really like your old 800 layout but i get the need for change and a freshen up

what's your stocking lists like in each tank now after your new additions then? Embers look good as always


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 Sep 2019)

Kalum said:


> what's your stocking lists like in each tank now after your new additions then? Embers look good as always


No new live stock as of yet mate just moved the harlequins to the 60 and the gold ring danios back to the 80 and shared the shrimp between the 3 thought the shrimps would be ok in the 45p but the lil sh*ts have pulled the UG up lol the first time it's not all melted lol


----------



## Kalum (12 Sep 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> No new live stock as of yet mate just moved the harlequins to the 60 and the gold ring danios back to the 80 and shared the shrimp between the 3 thought the shrimps would be ok in the 45p but the lil sh*ts have pulled the UG up lol the first time it's not all melted lol



Haha typical just as you're getting somewhere eh! 

Reason I thought you had new additions as I read back a couple of pages and forgot to check it was July you added a few more


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 Sep 2019)

Haha no worries mate
And yeah typical just as you think you have cracked it


----------



## alto (13 Sep 2019)

Inspiring updates 

Definitely time to trim that glosso (I always fail at trimming - too painful to cut  )


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 Sep 2019)

alto said:


> Definitely time to trim that glosso (I always fail at trimming - too painful to cut  )


I know I dont want to trim it but know I have to how short should I go


----------



## alto (13 Sep 2019)

Well there’s enough area that you can play with heights - and find your preference 

I’d divide the tank into 3 zones - assuming this is the first trim, consider that for density you need to trim, once you’re happy with the density, you can allow some areas more height 
Note that if your light is closer to “threshold” rather than “excess”, light shading will have more of an effect


----------



## alto (13 Sep 2019)

One of my all time favourite scapes


 Mark Evans

*120 x 55 x 55 Journal*

- plant map shown in photo page 5
Though there are some changes as scape progresses 

(note the glosso development)


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Sep 2019)

alto said:


> Mark Evans
> 
> *120 x 55 x 55 Journal*
> 
> ...


Probably my fav journal on here to he honest read 8t about 5 times what a gtreat scape and scaper


----------



## obsessed (16 Sep 2019)

Looking good


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Sep 2019)

So scape corner sunday all three tanks will be cleaned trimmed and tided up today a lil over bue down to not having a day off for 2 weeks cant wait to show them some love i hate not being able to take care of them properly will take a before and after shot of each tank as i go through them 
Cheers
Jay


----------



## CooKieS (22 Sep 2019)

Can't handle so many tanks. Congrats


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Sep 2019)

Lol its actually not as bad as it seems once you get a rythme with them and arnt working like crazy lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Sep 2019)

So the day didnt go to plan but i got 2 pf three done 800 and the 600


----------



## howanic (22 Sep 2019)

Any pics?


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Sep 2019)




----------



## Steve Buce (22 Sep 2019)

Both look great Jay


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Sep 2019)

Thaaks steve the 45p aint looking so great at the mo though


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Nov 2019)

So just a quick update the 45p has changed again working out i wanted something diffrent


 

The 60p the glosso lifted due to not being trimmed often enough by that i mean for nearly 3 weeks bue it my inexperience more than any thing but its all a learning curve


but with a lil time and patience it was cleaned and replanted so all is good there found a lot of baby shrimps grazing under the glosso carpet just gotta keep on top of trimming and keeping it low and letting it achieve a good density

The 800 is just ticking along not growing as fast as i expected but not looking unhealthy i dont think


----------



## Jayefc1 (25 Nov 2019)

First trim of the 45 yeaterday upped the light by 10% now on 70% 

still a little.cloudy.will take another pic later


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Nov 2019)

Better pic


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Nov 2019)

Why is it that you seem to see things better when your looking at a picture things look so diffrent 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Nov 2019)

So first maintenance on the 60p for a couple of weeks took it from.this 

 to this 

 i know its very simple but im really happy with the way it grows so fast 
Cheers
Jay


----------



## MJQMJQ (30 Nov 2019)

Simple is nice esp for iwagumi and its easy to maintain haha.


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Dec 2019)

So this is what happens when your a chef at Christmas 

so let the cleanning begin


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (9 Dec 2019)

Ok, this might sound silly...but. I’ve read that it’s fine to use an electric toothbrush in an aquarium. I was seriously tempted to do this at the weekend, but didn’t, as I only have one toothbrush and thought better of it.
Just throwing it out there bro...


----------



## Jayefc1 (31 Dec 2019)

Ok so some updates on the corner 800 taken down and rescaped today with a more simple rock and sand scape

 

 

plants supplied by @Geoffrey Rea hoping I can do them justice


----------



## Jayefc1 (31 Dec 2019)

The 45p is coming along nicely starting to grow in


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Jan 2020)

Reas Garden
So massive water change today with a couple of issues inline diffuser started to leak at the joint of the plastic. pipe came off on the filter water everywhere. hose managed to pop out of the sink as I drained the tank so again water everywhere Haha the misses just kept giving me the look as she started to mop the kitchen about 1 min after she had mopped the living room floor
Aww well all good ways to keep your elbows wet I told her she just fround at me with no clue what I was on about
So back to intank diffusion
The water is crystal clear and the plants look amazing I need a glass outtakes if any one has one
Was going t .try and keep it low tech low light but I just couldnt resist the co2 as I had everything available
With lighting I'm going to keep the twinstar 600EA
On 60% but keep it a lot higher above the tank as it is suspended from the ceiling so the par isnt so high for the plants I really want it to be easy to maintain if any one has any suggestion to keep it easier please do chip in any suggestion on stocking welcome too 
Thank for reading happy new year to one and all

Cheers
J


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (1 Jan 2020)

Floating plants to shade things along with good Co2 management should go a long way to making life simple. That’s if you like them though, I know they're not everyone’s cup of tea.

There’s always frogbit but floating a clump of watersprite during the first month is what I usually do @Jayefc1 

It doesn’t block your skimmer, tolerates being blown around by your outlet and sucks up excess nutrition whilst having access to Co2 above the surface; extra dissolved oxygen for the system to get it on its feet.


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Jan 2020)

@Geoffrey Rea  Dont like floating plants to be honest but I do appreciate there help with the filter having a good established bacteria column 
And the plants in now way being fledgling and only running low co2 so not force growing as such no soil and only dosing the water column do you think it will take a month for the system to stabilise 
Cheers
J


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (1 Jan 2020)

If you’re not putting livestock in immediately then there’s no load really. 

Wasn’t sure if you had used any soil to be honest @Jayefc1 

Should be easy days then


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Jan 2020)

No soil at all and I can put live stock in when I find what I want going to my fav fish shop next week 

I hope it will be plane sailing mate


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Jan 2020)

Ok so been a while but all is looking good the 800 is slow going but that's what I wanted got all live stock in now 9 lovely lil cory julli 30 kubotai 5 red racing snails and 100 yellow shrimp



and the 45 p is growing in really well just how I had planned and that is unusual for me Haha a couple of lil bba issues but they will be sorted this weekend hopefully 

the 60p is waiting to be rescaped still full of shrimp and a few fish that will soon be reused in my sons tank he loves getting new fish lol not.going to post a pic of it cause it is dirty and not nice but it will all be good at some.stage

Thanks for reading
Happy scaping


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Jan 2020)

So today is the day the 60p is coming down cleaned and rescaped want another iwagumi I vision rolling hills  covered in lush green with a shore and path way mosses and a few stems at the back corners Haha let's see how it goes first job the colony of yellow shrimp now the tank is empty of plants and rocks 

godd I love my gal she is always up for shrimp catching more to.follow


----------



## Tankless (26 Jan 2020)

Do you find that the light coverage on the 800 is sufficient as most lighting fixtures tend to be made for the 600 or 900mm? Is it a custom made tank?


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Jan 2020)

In an ideal world the light would be an 800 but to be honest the 10 cm either side dont really make much difference as its hung means it can be a little higher and you get a good spread from it if any thing I would want it to be the 600s not the 600e but it wasnt out when I brought it and I am not that bothered about changing it as it's a island there is nothing either side that requires the light it's not custom made bought fits the stand perfectly and it was so easy to hang the light 

J


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Jan 2020)

So tank is clean 
A great tip for a good tank cleaning 
A womens orange stick with nail cleaning pads really gets in to the corners and dont harm the silicone as the wood goes soft and dont push in to the silicone work the little the lil pads just pull the dirt right out


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (26 Jan 2020)

That was a speedy clean down @Jayefc1


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Jan 2020)

No messing mate had help from my son lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Jan 2020)

So here goes 

 

 

 

 

so just planting now


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Jan 2020)

Really wish I some photography skills lol


----------



## Gill (26 Jan 2020)

Great  Scape, nice use of the stocking method to build height into the tank.


----------



## CooKieS (26 Jan 2020)

Cool canyon! I like it


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Jan 2020)

Thanks guys wasnt what I had intended but I'm really.bappy with the way its turned out let's see how it goes


----------



## Gill (26 Jan 2020)

Scaping is an organic process, and changes as we go. You can plan as much as possible, but until you actually start you just don't know if you like it. 
I set up my IAPLC tank, with just an idea and it evolved and changed as I experimented with the Plants I had to hand to use.


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Jan 2020)

Agreed Gill I reused plants from previous scape it does evolve as the process goes on and you find what looks good to your eye at the time and I think that is my favourite part of it to be honest 

J


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Jan 2020)

All done let me know what you think had a lil land slide back right but I think it makes it look more natural .


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Jan 2020)




----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Jan 2020)




----------



## Siege (27 Jan 2020)

I like the landslide. 
Was about the reply that could do with a small amount of soil/plant at the back middle. but the landslide has done it for you!
Sprinkle some stones/sand over it, a bit of plant in it and happy days!


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Jan 2020)

Agreed mate when I get to do.the water change that's what il do try and make it look like it was suposed to happen lol any other suggestions


----------



## Siege (27 Jan 2020)

No. Just you could easily stick another rock on top on each side to really give it height.see what you think.


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Jan 2020)

Il have a look and give a go probs at week end now though


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Jan 2020)

So.planted the lil slide and covered with little sand then finished with some more stone work


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Jan 2020)




----------



## BarryH (27 Jan 2020)

That's looking really good Jay and please excuse my lack of knowledge but are the large stones in the new scape Seiryu? Being a wildlife photographer, the best way I could describe them was as looking very much like the texture of an elephant's skin.


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Jan 2020)

BarryH said:


> are the large stones in the new scape Seiryu?


There actually millennium but if you smash them up there exactly the same as seiryu inside the smooth gray like elephant texture comes from an acid wash I do belive


----------



## BarryH (28 Jan 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> There actually millennium but if you smash them up there exactly the same as seiryu inside the smooth gray like elephant texture comes from an acid wash I do belive


Thanks for the help, that's a new one on me, something else to add to my knowledge bank. I see you're in Swadlincote, did you buy them locally or online and have them delivered?


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 Jan 2020)

I went to the one and only AG mate was the phillipe scape day was going to buy a fair amount of frodo stone till thankfully @Geoffrey Rea talked me out of it and wheeled out 3 massive boxes of millennium stone then left me for about an hr making a mess of the back room pulling it all out and getting a feel for each piece he was really helpful  just kinda left me to get on with it then kept popping back in to check I was ok almost missed the start of the scape lol because it wasnt as expensive as the frodo ended up with a pile sat in the garden lol


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Jan 2020)

Sometimes the best customer service is giving someone the space and time to think, especially if they have kids at home and a busy life.


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 Jan 2020)

@Geoffrey Rea couldnt agree more and giving them options to choose from


----------



## Tankless (1 Feb 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I just cant help my self the stone kept looking at me and I had a day off so a quick drive to wharf aquatics to pick up 18ltrs tropica soil and an oase foam
> and the whole day later the rescape was done View attachment 127329 View attachment 127330


 I think I've found my inspiration for my next scape. What did you use for the substrate and what are the stones called? If you could also confirm the size of the manzanita pieces?


----------



## Gill (1 Feb 2020)

Love it more and more and this will just be a spectacular evolving scape as it matures.

I went to Bardills yesterday. And OMG they have such a Mom and Pop Feel. Left £140 lighter after splurging on some stunning fish and treats for the fish. Could not walk out of their after seeing Platinum Halfbeaks and Adult Balloon Rams.


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Feb 2020)

Tankless said:


> what are the stones called? If you could also confirm the size of the manzanita pieces?


The stone is millennium from aquarium gardens 
The substrate was tropica soil with oase foam holding the wood in place and filling gaps in the stone was never really happy with that scape and it came down after 5 months lol the wood was just what I had collected over the last couple of 


Gill said:


> Love it more and more and this will just be a spectacular evolving scape as it matures.


Thanks Gill where is Bardils in Leicester do they have a good fish selection  I'm working g in Leicester all this month at tigers


----------



## Gill (1 Feb 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Thanks Gill where is Bardils in Leicester do they have a good fish selection  I'm working g in Leicester all this month at tigers



Toton Ln, Stapleford, Nottingham, thought I was @ Somewhere like Mayers in Shilton when I walked in. Very Laid back and friendly.
To Me a good fish selection with a few rarer fish. Some of the Cories were stunning and reasonably priced. Plants were dire though. Tank prices alot cheaper than other places.
You can even buy Clearseal 15*15*15 Tanks for betta cubes for £9.99


----------



## Tankless (2 Feb 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> The stone is millennium from aquarium gardens
> The substrate was tropica soil with oase foam holding the wood in place and filling gaps in the stone was never really happy with that scape and it came down after 5 months lol the wood was just what I had collected over the last couple of



Did you also mix sand with natural gravel?


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Feb 2020)

Yeah ada laplata and ADA gravel I do belive putting the gravel down first then the sand over the top to help the transition from rock to sand


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Feb 2020)

So little up date a week in to the 60p cleaned the filter and replaced the floss really polishing the water up nice now the filter being cleaned had its ups and down now the flow is a better but it has moved some of the soil of the top right rock 

and set some of the glosso free I can live with that the glosso might cover back over as it starts to grow lower when trimmed. Put a  lot more moss in the the nucks of the rock and mixed it with some fissedens moss 

planted a lot more of the marsilea hirsuta around the edges of the canyon think it helps with the transition 

the glosso is starting to grow well every where else and will be trimmed in the next week or so to try and get it to grow low and compact to start to form the carpet I really want full coverage of all areas 

the stems are just starting to poke up and become visible at the back I will plant a lot.more from.the 45p when I do the maintenance on it.would like the stems to form a v shape across the back when its grown in with a full bushy area 

 

so not to bad for the first week.have kept the twinstar 600sa  on 100% from the start as all plants where from previous scapes no transition period so really trying to push them along

Cheers
J


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Feb 2020)

A full tank shot


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Feb 2020)

Couldnt help my self just felt 10 more making it 40 kubotai would finish the stocking on the 800 all shrimp moved from the 60p making about 120 in there now will show a pic when they colour up


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 Feb 2020)

So the 60p is rescaped again I had just used plants from the previous scape and they wasnt right the glosso was too big and I didnt love it so ripped down and started again 


 

this one I'm again going to try and make low maintenance not 100% but much lower than previous scapes
PLANT LIST
Hydrocotyle tripartita 'Japan' Tropica 1pot
Hygrophila pinnatifida 6 pots
ANUBIAS NANA BONSAI 4 pots
Anubias nana Paxing 2 pots
Anubias mini mini 3 pots
Anubias Nana Mini 2 pots
Cryptocoryne Flamingo 3 pots
Bucephalandra Theia 3 pots
Juncus Repens 3 pots
Plagiomnium cf. Affine (Pearl Moss) 2 pots
Mini Christmas moss loads from Steve

As you can see from the list lots of slow growers
And very few back ground plants just to fill out heavy  points at the back going to plant heavy to try and cut down on start up issues
The Hygrophila pinnatifida will be the main plant but want to.try and keep.it small and lowish

Not 100% sure this is the final hardscape going to have another play today before I start to glue and tie woods and rock 
Thanks for looking any input welcome.


----------



## howanic (19 Feb 2020)

Jay, I think you have a serious recape addiction   How on earth do you find the time!? 

I love how this is looking so far... and that's a great plant list. Excited to see how this one progresses. Keep posting up lots of pics


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 Feb 2020)

Not sure about the hardscape but got time to keep.playing


----------



## howanic (19 Feb 2020)

If you're still playing... how does the piece on the right look if you turned it round to face the other way? Assuming that's two pieces


----------



## Deano3 (19 Feb 2020)

I like the hardscape should look good, great plant list aswel so be watching this one 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 Feb 2020)

The wood turned 


Not really feeling this


----------



## howanic (19 Feb 2020)

Yeah, I agree. 
Kinda meant with all the branches facing the same direction, but now you've moved them I don't think that'll work either..


----------



## howanic (19 Feb 2020)

What about same position with the right piece elevated in the left side... 
Does that make sense???


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 Feb 2020)

Some times less is more 

 went in to the garden and pulled out the woods I already have it's always a lot more than you think lol


----------



## howanic (19 Feb 2020)

I think you're right. That's really nice.


----------



## Paul27 (19 Feb 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Some times less is more View attachment 131706 went in to the garden and pulled out the woods I already have it's always a lot more than you think lol



Think them pieces are perfect


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 Feb 2020)

With a little tweeking it could be right it's actually 4 peices


----------



## Paul27 (19 Feb 2020)

Looked like it was two. Still not fully happy with it then


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 Feb 2020)

Never 100% happy mate lol the price on the left is annoying me wont sit right


----------



## Andrew T (19 Feb 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Never 100% happy mate lol the price on the left is annoying me wont sit right View attachment 131708


Looks great!


----------



## Andrew T (19 Feb 2020)

Josh Sim once asked Fukada what was his secret for winning and being in the top 10 for years at ialpc.
Fukada’s answer was simple: Shadow.

OP, I like what you did with the wood in this last pic. Quite a nice shadow down by the wood base. If anything, you can tilt it a little more towards the front .
If it pulls forward and wants to fall on the front glass , tie a fishing line to one of the branches and pull it towards the back glass. 
Tape it up, pour the soil around, wet it, push it down etc to hold the wood in place then remove the fishing line. This Ofcourse if it doesn’t interfere with maintenance too much by blocking access to the front of the tank.


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 Feb 2020)

Thanks @Andrew T it is going to be zip tied to plastic crate when I finally decide but leaning towards the latter pic at the moment


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Feb 2020)

So 4 hrs later wood drilled cable tied and glued in to place not one bit moves lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Feb 2020)

Really need to sort the 45p out it grows so fast


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Feb 2020)

Cant decide between dragon stone Syria 


think I'm.leaning towards dragon because it will make all the greens really pop


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Feb 2020)




----------



## Andrew T (20 Feb 2020)

The dragon stone looks better.
Just an idea, if you move the white circled rock to the black circled area, and the red to the yellow spot pushing everything to the right, you can leave an empty space down by the wood base. It could look a lot better if that spot is empty and the left side build a terrace behind the upright sitting rock.


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Feb 2020)

@Andrew T the rocks are not staying like this I have a lot more to play with just wanted to see how the colour looked with the wood and a lot of the lower area is going to be covered in 15 pots of various Anubias and buces with just Juncus Repens around the back of the wood for a grassy sway effect (hopefully )


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Feb 2020)

So I think this is the stone work done now


----------



## howanic (20 Feb 2020)

I love this hardscape. Can’t wait to see it planted


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (21 Feb 2020)

Looking good!!


----------



## Gill (21 Feb 2020)

Really like the way you have placed the Wood, and as anything playing with the rocks till you get it just right takes time. 
Have you been to Bretby was pleasantly surprised with the scaping supplies there, but fish were awful.


----------



## Jayefc1 (21 Feb 2020)

@Gill  Yeah I live not far from.bretby the fish selection is shocking and the ones they do have are really poor quality hardscape is ok

Pretty happy with the rock work on this now just plants and gravel/sand coming tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Gill (21 Feb 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> @Gill  Yeah I live not far from.bretby the fish selection is shocking and the ones they do have are really poor quality hardscape is ok



Only been there once, and that was enough, Just went for a browse.  Much prefer Deans on Upperdale.


----------



## Jayefc1 (21 Feb 2020)

Dean's on upperdale where is that or is that a stupid question lol


----------



## Gill (21 Feb 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Dean's on upperdale where is that or is that a stupid question lol



Deans Fishroom, 197-199 Upper Dale Rd, Derby DE23 8BS 
He has completed moving to a larger store. He has some of the lowest prices in the region, and always has lots of scaping materials etc. All colours of Cherry shrimp are £2.50


----------



## Jayefc1 (21 Feb 2020)

So 2 hours moss tieing back killing but well worth it


----------



## Jayefc1 (21 Feb 2020)

Thanks to the swift work of @Siege  at AG Plants la plate and Rio xingu come tomorrow so another full on day at it plant list is a little different to above but will post a full list of used plants when there in also thanks to @Tim Harrison  I brought a bag of the Hugo Kamishi Natural Fine Gravel so will have to have a look at both see which suits best the missus best have a clean Hoover ready lol am really excited about this one


----------



## Paul27 (22 Feb 2020)

Dragon stone definitely!


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Feb 2020)

Agreed Paul


----------



## Gill (22 Feb 2020)

Good work on the Moss, Will look awesome once settled in and growing


----------



## Deano3 (22 Feb 2020)

Love that piece of wood should great once moss growing along it


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Feb 2020)

@Deano3 the wood is actually 4 peices glues with cigarette filters and super glue then each peice drilled and cable ties down to plastic create it.really is more like modeling than scaping at times


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Feb 2020)

So before the plants arrive I really need to do the 45p such a high maintenance little tank and it's been 2 weeks since it had any love so here goes


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Feb 2020)

To this


----------



## Tankless (22 Feb 2020)

How do you maintain the glass without scratching it?


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Feb 2020)

@Tankless 
https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/dennerle-cleanator---double-sided-cleaning-sponge-2172-p.asp


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Feb 2020)

So plant prep.time.


----------



## Siege (22 Feb 2020)

@Jayefc1 
Pleased you got them safe and sound. Look exactly as they left yesterday afternoon 

The Juncus Repens was in a Dutch greenhouse 48 hours ago!


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Feb 2020)

@Siege there just perfect mate thank you for your help not just with the plants and gravel the moss your experience the  advice you willing give for free you are a star a real star you guys always look after me order 26 plants got 29 what can I say apart from.having trouble to fit them in but I'm pretty sure il manage it


----------



## Siege (22 Feb 2020)

I should have taken my socks off, can count better then!


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Feb 2020)

Wll its time to fill wish me luck


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Feb 2020)

Haha you keep them on mate it's better for me lol


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (22 Feb 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Wll its time to fill wish me luck


Looking very good indeed from here... get that filled tank shot posted ASAP!!!


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Feb 2020)

Filled trip has floated not sure if I prefer it without


----------



## SRP3006 (22 Feb 2020)

Nice scape, love the detail in the sand and gravel work. Looks so natural how you've mixed in the bigger pieces towards the wood and rocks.
Creates a great sense of scale.


----------



## Steve Buce (23 Feb 2020)

Looks great Jay


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Feb 2020)

Thank @Steve Buce  started from scratch so need the filter to mature again as I had been getting loads of diatomes with this tank ever since i got it so low light and nice and slow this time think it needs a fern in the middle of the wood to give it some body maybe a trident or java need to have a look


----------



## howanic (23 Feb 2020)

I love this. You’d never think that this isn’t one piece of wood. It look so natural. 
What combination of sand did you go with in the end. Looks great


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Feb 2020)

@howanic I went with Hugo Kamishi Natural Fine Gravel and the Rio xingu peddles then a sprinkle of the la plate on top just to.lighten it a very little think it needs a bit more of the gravel towards the base of the wood to bring it together right in the front centre of the wood and a trident or java fern in the centre of the wood I'm.not sure about the tripartita might try it again when I do water change later it floated when planted so left.it out for now


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Feb 2020)

So revised plant list is
epiphytes
Microsorum pteropus x2
Hygrophila pinnatifida ×3
Hygrophila Araguaia ×3
Anubias nana bonsai ×5
Bucephalandra mala ×2
Bucephalandra Biblis ×2
Anubias nana paxing ×2
Anubias mini mini ×3
Schismatogottis prietoi ×2
Java fern x1

Planted
Junucs Repens ×3
Cryptocoryne Flamingo ×2
Cryptocoryne legroi ×1
Marsilea Crenata ×1
Hydrocotyle tripartita x3
Hemianthus micranthemoids x1

Mosses
Mini Christmas moss
Fissedens moss
Java moss
Trident fern ×2

Stone Gravels sand
Dragon stone
Hugo Kamishi Natural Fine Gravel
Rio xingo pebbles
Ada la plate sand
Tropica soil


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Feb 2020)

So water change done grave built up in centre trunk and to the left hand side lights set at 40% wont go much higher than this co2 injected at 2 bubbles per.second might glue some moss to the left side of the trunk next water change let's see what happen thanks for your input and for watching


----------



## howanic (23 Feb 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I'm.not sure about the tripartita might try it again when I do water change later it floated when planted so left.it out for now




Let me know if you work out how to get it to stay put. Mine keeps floating off too, so I’ve just wrapped it round branches and keep tucking it in. It’s a pain, but such a pretty little plant. 

I’d be surprised if you could shoehorn another plant in there though. That’s quite a list :lol:


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Feb 2020)

@howanic   Haha can always get another in I've planted it towards the back I think its quiet an aggressive plant once it gets going so font lnow 8f it will last.long in there


----------



## Jayefc1 (25 Feb 2020)

Water change done moved a Anubias paxing to the left of the trunk and the tripartita and weighed down with the stane the Anubias is glued to to keep it down as its floated 3 times so this is its last chance


----------



## howanic (25 Feb 2020)

I like how your Trip and Anubias are both now on their last chance.


----------



## Keetchy (25 Feb 2020)

Damn dude, you get bored very quickly dont you. How many rescapes??? 

All tanks are looking great bud. Keeping an eye on your journal to see how well your wood gets covered by the plants To give the natural bushy look


----------



## Jayefc1 (25 Feb 2020)

@Mark Keetch there are 3 tanks mate so I.kinda rotate them but will keep the 80 and the 60 going for a while now as there slow growing tanks the 45p will be the next rescape but I'm quiet happy with it at the moment I enjoy the creative side and dont have much patience lol hence there all in one journal


----------



## PARAGUAY (25 Feb 2020)

Like your substrates jayefc1probably most natural streams look that the currents leaving scattered pebble effect


----------



## Paul27 (26 Feb 2020)

Looking very nice


----------



## Jason harris (26 Feb 2020)

We


----------



## Keetchy (26 Feb 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> @Mark Keetch there are 3 tanks mate so I.kinda rotate them but will keep the 80 and the 60 going for a while now as there slow growing tanks the 45p will be the next rescape but I'm quiet happy with it at the moment I enjoy the creative side and dont have much patience lol hence there all in one journal


Haha. Well dont stop doing what your doing bud, it's great reading material for the rest of us


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Feb 2020)

@Mark Keetch  Well if it keeps you entertained then its double the fun mate


----------



## Jason harris (27 Feb 2020)

Love the scapes jay. How have you got the mrs on board with 3 tanks? Mine is still unsure about having 2.


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Feb 2020)

@Jason harris there works of art in her living room I keep telling her and she seems to.agree lol


----------



## Jason harris (28 Feb 2020)

Right oh. I'm about to start a re-scape of my 10g for my 2 female betta, we will see if the living art argument is persuasive enough. Hehe. Keep up the work fella, I'll be watching.


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Mar 2020)

So it's my only day off for the week done 4 water changes on the 60p this week as I've had 2 16hr days at work so couldnt really do 5/6 as I would have like can see some growth of the pinnatifida Araguaia and moss which is nice for only 1 week so a deep clean today and might pinch the tops of pinnatifida so it grows horizontal rather than vertical no real melt on crypts yet was expecting it pretty much straight away


----------



## Jason harris (1 Mar 2020)

How do you find the glass skimmer/intake? I've read that it can cause issues with air in the filter. Only asking as I'm deciding which way to go with my 10g.


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Mar 2020)

I like them mate just dont but the cheap ones as there is always issues with them ethe aquascaper ones are  best you do need to make sure the pipe is straight though or it will gurgle


----------



## Jason harris (1 Mar 2020)

cheers, well there's  £50 spent, i was edging towards the EA set.


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 Mar 2020)

So tank is 13 days old no signs of any issues as of yet do have a little wood fungus but nothing to bad think the growth is quiet good especially the moss and to be honest I didnt expect it to be the one that stood out


----------



## Deano3 (6 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Do tank is 113 day old no signs of any issues as of yet do have a little wood furrow but nothing to bad think the growth is quiet good especially the moss and to be honest I didnt expect it to be the one that stood out View attachment 132180


Thats looking amazing love the ephyphite plants on the wood so detailed.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Mar 2020)

Nice looking scape Jay


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 Mar 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Nice looking scape Jay



Thanks to you  when I saw yours with the gravel it looked so nice  @Tim Harrison its 13 days not 113 lol



Deano3 said:


> Thats looking amazing love the ephyphite plants on the wood so detailed



Thanks @Deano3
Hoping to keep the pinnatifida low and bushy to mix in with the moss


----------



## Tankless (6 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Hoping to keep the pinnatifida low and bushy to mix in with the moss



How do you keep the pinnatifida low? I've got some on the way.


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Mar 2020)

You nip the center out to force it to grow outwards rather than up.wards and keep.reussing the tips and if you keep.nipping.the bigger leaves off it will encourage smallers groth.


----------



## CooKieS (7 Mar 2020)

Tankless said:


> How do you keep the pinnatifida low? I've got some on the way.



high light helps too


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Mar 2020)

So just drip acclimatising the shrimps for the 60 p 20 fire red sukura or bloody Mary shrimp which ever you want to call the I I belive there actually the same if any one know diffrent would be nice to know the difference between them


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Mar 2020)

Also added 3 batman snails


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Mar 2020)

so the shrimp.begin there work


----------



## Deano3 (7 Mar 2020)

Are the batman snails nerite snails ? I keep thinking i am going to get a few snails need to get a couple to add to the crew 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Mar 2020)

just a quick pic of the tank


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Mar 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Are the batman snails nerite snails ? I


They are but there really a lot smaller then like zedra or the onion and wont lay eggs around the hard scape


----------



## Deano3 (7 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> They are but there really a lot smaller then like zedra or the onion and wont lay eggs around the hard scape


Oh really thats sounds perfect were did you purchase them, 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Mar 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Oh really thats sounds perfect were did you purchase them,


I got mine from wharf aquatics in Mansfield


----------



## Deano3 (8 Mar 2020)

I will have a ask in local shops, how come they dont lay eggs ?

Thanks jay
Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Mar 2020)

Deano3 said:


> how come they dont lay eggs ?


Not sure just never have in my tanks


----------



## CooKieS (8 Mar 2020)

Hi there,

some help for the shrimps types


----------



## Deano3 (8 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Not sure just never have in my tanks


I am going to get a few snails, you recon 2 nerites in a 45p ? 

Cheers jay

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Mar 2020)

Ueah depends how often do you have too clean the glass that's where they will make the real difference


----------



## Deano3 (8 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Ueah depends how often do you have too clean the glass that's where they will make the real difference


To be honest my glass never has algae really so may get one nerite and see how it goes.

Cheers for info jay.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Mar 2020)

So when at wharf aquatics I found 2 full 1-2 grow pots of hygrophila Araguaia so I've added them at water change tonight across the wood not sure if it's too much but can always take it off if I decide against it


----------



## Jayefc1 (10 Mar 2020)

a little shrimp gathering


----------



## Ady34 (10 Mar 2020)

Lovely scape, in particular I like the natural grading of the stones and gravel. 
Shrimp look great too


----------



## Jayefc1 (10 Mar 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Lovely scape, in particular I like the natural grading of the stones and gravel.


Thanks mate worked really hard to get it as close to.a river bed feel.as I could really wanted it to.flow and feel.natural hence now 4 different sizes of gravel in there


----------



## Jayefc1 (11 Mar 2020)

Lost a shrimp tonight looked like it was trying to shed its skin but got stuck there have been 2 or 3 skins in the tank so they have been able to I guess it's just one of those things still gutted though


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Mar 2020)

Got two of these little beauties today and two trident ferns from aquarium gardens thanks @Siege lovely little plants a lot more in it than expected not sure what I'm going to do with the second one but I'm pretty sure that I can find a home for it in one of scape corners tanks 


 

water chsge again and new plants added


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Mar 2020)

Not to self dont take pics straight after maintenance there not great


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Mar 2020)

From this


to.this 3 weeks no maintenance just water changes 


Must pull my finger out


----------



## Jayefc1 (15 Mar 2020)

About to start the 45 wish me luck lol


----------



## Deano3 (15 Mar 2020)

I have been a bit lazy lately and said exactly the same thing, it happens but looking like great growth.

Also good luck  and send update pic
Dean


Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (15 Mar 2020)

@Deano3  its quiet hard to.look after 3 tanks and work full time lol 


trimming done


----------



## Deano3 (15 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> @Deano3  its quiet hard to.look after 3 tanks and work full time lol
> View attachment 132423trimming done


I know i only have 1 tank and still manage to neglect it a bit 

The pinitifida i know thats probably wrong spelling looks great.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Cranham (15 Mar 2020)

These are all amazing! Very inspiring!


----------



## Jayefc1 (15 Mar 2020)

Wow that was hard work removed the rotola butterfly from right back corner and add the Hemianthus micranthemoids hopeful it will fill the corner with nice lush green replaces all sand and trimmed moss cut all pinnatifida back got a lot of trimming


----------



## Deano3 (15 Mar 2020)

I would have some trimmings of pinitifida if any spare 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (15 Mar 2020)

If I have your welcome to.them.mate il let you know


----------



## Jayefc1 (16 Mar 2020)

Wow thanks to Corona virus all my work for the next 3 weeks has been cancelled really feel for all the free lance chefs out there that work at sporting venues across the country on 0hr contracts nobody Is going to luck after us or our families so
guess I have no excuse but for my tanks to be in prestine condition 
So here is a pic of all three let me know your fav and fish selection for the 60p 
The 80cm 


the 60

the 45

thanks for looking please leave any comments


----------



## Thomas Cranham (16 Mar 2020)

Love the 60. Looks very natural!


----------



## howanic (16 Mar 2020)

Sorry to hear about your work Jay, but hope you and your family are keeping safe. 

Nice that you can escape all of that for a bit though and lose yourself in your scape corner. Just resist the urge to rescape.. I can just about keep up with all your changes and your tanks are looking beautiful as they are 

I really love the colour of the harlequin in your 45, so maybe more of those for the 60.?. Not sure your plans for the 80, but the caves seem to be a perfect home for some sort of little dwarf cichlids...


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Mar 2020)

Am thinking maybe a couple of disscus in the 800 there are 15 kubiti 9 Cory's and loads of shrimp any one with discuss experience please chip in


----------



## Siege (17 Mar 2020)

Hi jay,

sorry to hear about your work. Hopefully it won’t last too long, and when it gets back you’ll be busier than ever.

No personal experience with discus but they are super aggressive and big. I’m not sure the 80cm tank is big enough.
personally I’d only consider a small group in a 4’ tank minimum.

plants get harder ofcourse due to the temperature required.


----------



## Deano3 (17 Mar 2020)

Love the 60 and the 45 all stunning and as others have said i feel for you and i dont know what people are going to do as i think it will last a while but keep your head up mate.

Dont want to turn this into a debate about virus as like everyone i am sick of hearing about it crazy isnt it.

Love the tanks anyway mate keep us posted.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## howanic (17 Mar 2020)

Apart from potential occupants, what are your plans for your tanks over the next few weeks? Tempted to set up a 4th???


----------



## Aeropars (17 Mar 2020)

how do you keep your rocks so pristine? mine end up getting covered in black stuff over time... not sure its diatoms but can't be totally sure. Plants are fine though.


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Mar 2020)

howanic said:


> Tempted to set up a 4th???


Haha no going to try my hardest to not do a rescape for 6 months (cough cough) but we will see at the moment I'm really enjoying them I like the simplistic 80 it reminds me of food I cook just clean and uncluttered the 45 and 60 are very much works in progress I think a rescaped more for the practise and the creative side and never really let anything mature enough so feel it's time to see how we can do over a period of time the 45 is almost 6 month old now so I've done pretty well for me Haha


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Mar 2020)

Aeropars said:


> how do you keep your rocks so pristine?


A tooth brush and elbow grease I'm afraid there is no magical cure apart from love and care  for what sounds like bba(the black stuff)


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Mar 2020)

New glass wear came for the 800.today so the black pipe and skimmer is gone thank God lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Mar 2020)

Quick side by side its 4 weeks old on saturday


----------



## Ady34 (20 Mar 2020)

Great progress


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Mar 2020)

Great work Jay 
I like your table top mountain type scape too


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Mar 2020)

@Tim Harrison do you mean the 800 mate I think that is my fav at the moment it's so simple and easy to look after


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Mar 2020)

This one Jay


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Mar 2020)

@Tim Harrison Yeah that is my fav at the moment I really like the simplistic look


----------



## Siege (20 Mar 2020)

Agree. Superb.

Would also look cool with a bunch of twigs fanning out from behind.

Have a butchers if there are any dried oak ones still around near you!


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Mar 2020)

@Siege Yeah I will mate


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 Mar 2020)

So it's the end of the road for the 45p


----------



## CooKieS (28 Mar 2020)

Already? The stems aren’t even full yet


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 Mar 2020)

So after carefully removing all the plants I sat back and watched the misses set about catching the shrimps asked her to try and count them as she pulled them out I put 25 in she has pulled out 112 hahaha


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 Mar 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Already? The stems aren’t even full yet


Gotta fill my time some how lol


----------



## howanic (28 Mar 2020)

Torn between being upset that your 45 has gone (it was my favourite) and excited to see what you’re cooking up next


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 Mar 2020)

@howanic its pretty similar just a lot more structured I think


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Mar 2020)

Hardscape pic


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Mar 2020)




----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Mar 2020)




----------



## Gill (29 Mar 2020)

Love it, 
The Rock on the Left front, I see a TREX Skull on its surface.


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Mar 2020)

Planted and filled I love the 45p can just bash a scape out in it


----------



## howanic (29 Mar 2020)

I love the gravels you’ve used. Looks so natural


----------



## Sammy Islam (29 Mar 2020)

That looks sooo good! Great job!  
Wish i had a smaller tank to re-scape in times like this! But no i just goto look at my defficiant scape hoping i can resolve things


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Mar 2020)

@Sammy Islam your scape is amazing mate I'd be happy to sit looking at that all day


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Mar 2020)

@Sammy Islam your scape is amazing mate I'd be happy to sit looking at your scape all day


----------



## Sammy Islam (29 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> @Sammy Islam your scape is amazing mate I'd be happy to sit looking at your scape all day



Thanks dude, it's getting there just slowly with a deficiency. At least i have time on my hands to try a few things and observe!


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Mar 2020)

@Sammy Islam just one thing at a time mate read your plants and keep learning it's all we can do and there is no better time than now


----------



## Jayefc1 (30 Mar 2020)

Anubias and bucephalandra flowering must be summer time a lil something to brighten up.the day


----------



## Deano3 (30 Mar 2020)

Thats looking great, great growth and shrimp look happy 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (30 Mar 2020)

@Deano3   Shrimp.are well happy well over 200 in there now mate


----------



## Jayefc1 (31 Mar 2020)




----------



## SRP3006 (31 Mar 2020)

@Jayefc1 I love the clean high detail look of your scapes. You create a great sense of scale with the rock and stone work. 

Wish I had some multiple tanks to play about with scapes at the moment.


----------



## Jayefc1 (31 Mar 2020)

@SRP3006 thanks mate I really try to create the depth with the stone work it's all about building the layers I like to go from th bigger to.the smaller and use lots of diffrent gradients of gravel think it really helped with the scale of the tank


----------



## SRP3006 (31 Mar 2020)

When this is all over and I can start my new tank I will be trying to create something similar. Love the sand/pebbles you use to soften the line between stone and sand.


----------



## Jayefc1 (31 Mar 2020)

@SRP3006 it's all about the different gradients mate if you ever need help just ask


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Apr 2020)

So 5 hrs maintenance yesterday on the 60 cleaned all the sand stone and gravel upped the light to 60% wiped all leaves of a little diatom explosion added a little more soil to.the back as the juncus repens had come out but still good growth on it 
Nipped the tops of the pinnatifida and Aguilera added the reckiti mini 
Still no crypt melt not sure why but had a lot of Anubias melt again a lil strange but hay guess that why each tank is different


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Apr 2020)

Water change each day on the 45 but left the light on 100% for this one seems to be working well didnt have to transition any plants and a mature filter with reused soil the plants seem to be growing pretty fast for a 3 day old tank


----------



## howanic (2 Apr 2020)

I just looked back at the pic of your 45 when you planted.... you’ve had phenomenal growth in 3 days!


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Apr 2020)

@howanic I know I couldnt believe it when I took the pics and looked back it's pretty amazing not done anything different just left the lights on 100% and it's not even a great light just a lil old chirios but hey


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Apr 2020)

Note to self move guitar when taking pics of 45 lol


----------



## CooKieS (2 Apr 2020)

Nice tank and growth


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Apr 2020)

@cookie3985 Thanks mate I enjoy the scaping as much as if not more than the plant growing


----------



## Steve Buce (2 Apr 2020)

Another great looking tank jay

I bought an ADA 45, when i went to AG so watching with interest
What light and filter you using?

Steve


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Apr 2020)

@Steve Buce it's the oase 250 thermo.and a old chirios it's about 5 years old now cant even remember what one it is when I brought the 60p I was going to sell the 45 with the filter a twinstar 450ei ended out selling the light no body wanted the tank ot filter so I kept them so glad I did to be honest the 45 is a great tank
When did you go to AG mate


----------



## Steve Buce (2 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> @Steve Buce it's the oase 250 thermo.and a old chirios it's about 5 years old now cant even remember what one it is when I brought the 60p I was going to sell the 45 with the filter a twinstar 450ei ended out selling the light no body wanted the tank ot filter so I kept them so glad I did to be honest the 45 is a great tank
> When did you go to AG mate



Went with Konrad couple of months back, might get oase 100 nano thermofilter for mine


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Apr 2020)

@Steve Buce Should work there was on for sale on here dont if it ever sold mate


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 Apr 2020)

So did maintenance properly on the 45 yesterday first trim and big clean happy with the stem growth mc/hc hasn't grown as much as I'd like but it will kick in I hope 


took the stems right back and replanted all the tops hopefully it will get a lot thicker and look better some gsa on the glass but I always get this no matter what I try so I just live with it not really a issue


----------



## Keetchy (12 Apr 2020)

Looking good Jay. How far from the bottom of the stems did you trim them bud? Just trying to work out if I trim my stems too high up or not. Lol.

So does that GSA not get any worst than that? Suppose if it doesnt get out of control, gives it a more natural look right


----------



## Deano3 (12 Apr 2020)

Looking good Jay should fill in nicely 

Dean

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 Apr 2020)

Mark Keetch said:


> How far from the bottom of the stems did you trim them bud


I trimmed mine to about a inch mate the substrate is quiet high in the back of the rocks so wanted new shoots to grow from behind the rocks if that makes sense 


Mark Keetch said:


> So does that GSA not get any worst than that?


Just seems to stay mostly on the glass and not cover the plants unless I let it get bad on the glass does coat the rocks but only very slightly nothing that a tooth brush cant get off and it's only noticeable if I.leave it a couple of weeks but I generally brush the rocks every water change and tend to use my sand flatterner with kitchen roll to clean the glass maybe twice a week if it needs it only takes 5 mins in such a small tank


----------



## Keetchy (12 Apr 2020)

Yeah that makes sense. I think I need to start trimming mine a little further down 

At least your keeping on top of it. You got anything in the tank that will munch on it to keep it back too?


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 Apr 2020)

Put ten.yellow shrimp in from.the 80 but that's all at the moment


----------



## Tucker90 (13 Apr 2020)

Looking good mate! Love the gravel! Looks so natural! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Apr 2020)

Big maintenance again on the 60p finding it hard to keep the diatomes under control but I think I'm getting there found a lil bba on the very end of the wood I've moved the lily's to the other side to get a better flow seems to have helped and also made a new all in one mix of ferts using @Zeus. Fert calculator thanks for all the work you have put in to.it mate let's see how it goes I did make the mix a lot leaner than previous recipes and starting that from next week


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Big maintenance again on the 60p finding it hard to keep the diatomes under control but I think I'm getting there found a lil bba on the very end of the wood I've moved the lily's to the other side to get a better flow seems to have helped and also made a new all in one mix of ferts using @Zeus. Fert calculator thanks for all the work you have put in to.it mate let's see how it goes I did make the mix a lot leaner than previous recipes and starting that from next week View attachment 133605


J3⁷


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Apr 2020)

Dont know what happened with the quote lol 
Thanks for the likes guys


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 Apr 2020)

Quick shrimp pic


----------



## Deano3 (20 Apr 2020)

Tank is looking great mate glad the diatoms are settling down 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (21 Apr 2020)

Both tanks are looking sharp and love the use of graded gravels. Trimmed plants should bush up lovely with replanting the tips too 
Cool couple of tanks and I love that shrimp shot 
Cheerio,


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Apr 2020)

I just love this tank I've done 2 hrs maintenance on it in the last fout weeks and it still looks like this the maintenance consisted of trimming the Bolbitis at the back as the leaves where getting old ond very thick so thinned the rizhoms out untangle and took a few leaves off that had a little alge on them and gave the sand a quick syphon and 50% water change ther than that nothing I think it has to do with there being no soil and the 2 JBL 1501 filters running give good circulation and flow ferts are keep pretty low as there all slow growing plants apart from the tripartita that just seems to like to tangle it's way across and through the Anubias and bucephalandra the shrimp population is crazy in there but there always busy little fellows  Cory's always seem.so happy been reading a lot about leaves and wood for them.to snuffle through but they have a cave and seem to enjoy swimming through and they regularly swim to the top splash and swim back down they seem to pair and dance around together the tank is now 5 months old and probably my fav out of my three tanks


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Apr 2020)

Quick pic from above


----------



## Keetchy (22 Apr 2020)

Nice dude. Looking neat and tidy. Those Corys look stunning. You ever thought about sticking geos in there to clean through the sand? Or do the corys do a good enough job?


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Apr 2020)

To


Mark Keetch said:


> You ever thought about sticking geos in there to clean through the sand? Or do the corys do a good enough job?


The Cory's do a pretty good job but the filters keep it clean aswell its proper over filtered 140ltr tank with a theatrical 3000ltr ph filters on it


----------



## Keetchy (24 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> To
> 
> The Cory's do a pretty good job but the filters keep it clean aswell its proper over filtered 140ltr tank with a theatrical 3000ltr ph filters on it


Damn.....yeah that'll certainly do it. Lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Apr 2020)

@Geoffrey Rea hey mate you need some credit for this there all the beautiful plants I got from you still going strong and looking amazing


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Apr 2020)

So the 45 is becoming increasingly harder to get right going to reduce the light and clean today it's been 12 days since last maintained so not to long really but it has become a mess do let's see what we can do to sort it out not about to give up on it just yetATTACH=full]133889[/ATTACH]


----------



## Deano3 (24 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> So the 45 is becoming increasingly harder to get right going to reduce the light and clean today it's been 12 days since last maintained so not to long really but it has become a mess do let's see what we can do to sort it out not about to give up on it just yet any advice welcome from this to thisView attachment 133889 View attachment 133890


Hi Jay, it's so frustrating sometimes I know, what problems are you still getting ,  I can see a lot of green spot algae on the glass but what other algae ?

Looks like getting good growth on the rotala, what's current light intensity and co2 bps and frets you dosing? 

Don't give up mate

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (24 Apr 2020)

Hi all,





Deano3 said:


> Looks like getting good growth on the rotala


They are growing like mad. 

For me that is actually part of the problem with stems (in fact all <"turned up to eleven plants">), they need a lot of maintenance. Over time I went to using floating plants, (including Indian Fern (_Ceratopteris_ spp.) and Hornwort (_Ceratophyllum demersum_)) as my "stems", because thinning them out was non-problematic. 

I replaced the stems I had (mainly with _Cryptocoryne_ spp.) and used a lot more moss, ferns and _Anubias, _and I started putting really chunky pre-filter sponges on the filter intakes_. _

The advantage of this was that it didn't really matter if I couldn't maintain the tanks for extended time periods. The plants could survive on very restricted rations, they didn't grow very fast and the filter wouldn't get clogged. It wasn't very exciting, but it served its purpose. 

I think of it a bit like planting a hedge in the garden. If you plant <"Leylandii" Cypress"> (_Cupressus x leylandii_), you have a very quick hedge, but then you spend all your time trimming it because, you can't prune it into the hard wood and it grows at the speed of light. It is a "stem".

If you plant Box (_Buxus sempervirens_), Yew (_Taxus baccata_) or Hornbeam (_Carpinus betulus_) then it takes longer to get a hedge, but once they are grown they are nuch more suitable, they are my Ferns, _Anubias_ etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Apr 2020)

Just reading back 12days has been to long and the way it is Is my fault been lazy with it lesson learned I know that this little tank is high tech and high maintenance and need to be loved on a weekly basis not the almost 2 weeks it has been 


dw1305 said:


> For me that is actually part of the problem with stems (in fact all <"turned up to eleven plants">), they need a lot of maintenance


Totaly agree they do need the maintenance if you choose to put faster growing plants in a small high tech tank they need to be looked after continuously not just as and when you feel like it 
And that goes for tha tank as a whole


----------



## Deano3 (24 Apr 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,They are growing like mad.
> 
> For me that is actually part of the problem with stems (in fact all <"turned up to eleven plants">), they need a lot of maintenance. Over time I went to using floating plants, (including Indian Fern (_Ceratopteris_ spp.) and Hornwort (_Ceratophyllum demersum_)) as my "stems", because thinning them out was non-problematic.
> 
> ...


Great explanation darrel hopefully that helps you a little jay, hopefully you manage to get ontop of it, is it algae etc your not happy with at the moment and poor growth ?

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Apr 2020)

Hi @Deano3 there is very little alge mate and the growth is very fast I wasnt happy with the state I had let it get in to just a dirty tank but not anymore lol


----------



## Deano3 (24 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Hi @Deano3 there is very little alge mate and the growth is very fast I wasnt happy with the state I had let it get in to just a dirty tank but not anymore lol


Thats good to hear hope your happy as the scape looks great, rotala grows so fast doesnt it.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Apr 2020)

@Deano3 yeah it does and in a 45 that's only 30cm.high it's hard to keep control of this time I've not replanted the top going to see how well it will grow out it's always the tops that reach the surface to fast and take all the light away
The Hemianthus micranthemoid also grows like a weed I've trimmed it right back to see if I can get it creep rather than sprout upwards


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 May 2020)

Just a little night time pic of the 60p amazing how this tank has changed in fjust 11 weeks


----------



## Deano3 (7 May 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Just a little night time pic of the 60p amazing how this tank has changed in fjust 11 weeks View attachment 134554 View attachment 134555


Wow that looks great, amazing growth,  can i ask what the fork is for  ? Feeding otto or something? 

Thanks dean 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy Islam (7 May 2020)

Looking good mate! Really growing in nicely!


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 May 2020)

Deano3 said:


> , can i ask what the fork is for


Some how I got a few pest snails not sure how but just to catch a few and with some cucumber and the shrimp enjoy a little nibble


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 May 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> Looking good mate! Really growing in nicely!


Yeah really happy mate no signs of any alge at all and the Hygrophila Araguaia is starting to colour up nice should start to get some shoots of pinnatifida out above the surface soon too
Its start to take shape getting layers and depth too wrapped some tripartita around the moss on the branches at the back to mingle with the moss


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 May 2020)

he just needed a drink lol


----------



## Ady34 (8 May 2020)

Looking great Jay, love the h. Araguaia in particular.


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 May 2020)

Ady34 said:


> love the h. Araguaia in particular.


Me too mate it's just starting to colour up and grow out nicely


----------



## Tucker90 (8 May 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> View attachment 134574 he just needed a drink lol



Think they all must do this! Both mine do and dribble everywhere! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 May 2020)

Starting to get a lil growth out the top pinnatifida and Aguilera hope these take off


----------



## Fiske (13 May 2020)

Tucker90 said:


> Think they all must do this! Both mine do and dribble everywhere!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My old cat liked to sleep on the lamp on a tank I had back in the day. 
So, one day he jumps up, but he had failed to see that I had removed lamp and top glass for maintenance. Much laughter ensued. 
He got a good dip.


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 May 2020)

Hi all been a while not much happening 
Apart from I ordered 20 emerald dwarf rasbora from kew aquatics on band that arrived yesterday there a little small to get pics of at the moment 
I've put them in the 60p and they have just disappeared lol but there a beautiful little fish 



Cant wait for mine to colour up


----------



## Keetchy (22 May 2020)

Looking great Jay. Good work. There's something about a tank that is going how you planned it to go 
And let's just hope its just a drink he's after and not a little snack too


----------



## Deano3 (22 May 2020)

Stunning little fish jay great choice.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 May 2020)

Mark Keetch said:


> let's just hope its just a drink he's after and not a little snack too


No snack in there mate and he hates even getting  his paws wet


----------



## Richard40 (22 May 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> View attachment 134574 he just needed a drink lol


Mate I have two rag dolls...this is sooo funny


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 May 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Mate I have two rag dolls...this is sooo funny


There amazing cats mate had them for about 20 years now my mum used to.breed them when I was a kid there so funny


----------



## Richard40 (23 May 2020)

I’ve two both 7 now. Agreed on the breed. My mums had them since I was a kid also. Stunning looks as well.


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 May 2020)

Yeah the blue eyes mate stunning oscar is 7 aswell he is such a personality such a massive part of the family we was going to get a kitten last year another ragdoll but he wouldnt be happy i dont think lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 May 2020)

So been a while so here are some a lil update the 45p has really started to come on the carpet has grown more than I had really desired but I actually really like the way it transition from gravel to mc then up to rock and Hemianthus micranthemoids this plant is a beast but I love the fine texture of the leaves and stems the moss isnt as vibrant as normal not sure why but the rotala is filling out nicely and giving a nice red hue at the back all in all pretty happy with the tank


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 May 2020)

So the 60p has become a bit of a jungle scape still a little structure in there not as much as I'd like but still a pleasure to look after the dwarf emerald rasbora have settled in and own the tank now so glad to see them appear happy as hopefully it will be there home for sometime to come going to keep only them shrimp and snails in there so they might spawn who knows the plants are going a little crazy for slower growers lol have to keep thinning them out 








Thanks for looking please comment how things could be improved or done differently 
Cheers j


----------



## Ady34 (28 May 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> So been a while so here are some a lil update the 45p has really started to come on the carpet has grown more than I had really desired but I actually really like the way it transition from gravel to mc then up to rock and Hemianthus micranthemoids this plant is a beast but I love the fine texture of the leaves and stems the moss isnt as vibrant as normal not sure why but the rotala is filling out nicely and giving a nice red hue at the back all in all pretty happy with the tank View attachment 149366View attachment 149367


Both tanks are looking great Jay, but this one looks really good now. Love the natural carpet and the stems are adding height to the scape too


----------



## Keetchy (29 May 2020)

Wow dude. Great pair of tanks there. That MC has gone nuts and looks awesome. Very healthy tank by the looks of it 👌👍


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 May 2020)

@Mark Keetch they are healthy mate had a bit of a battle with the 45 with green dust but seem to have come through it now the plant mass has increased thinks it's ready for some fish now just got to decide what 
Yeah the mc wasnt really.meant as a carpet but now it's there I actually like it lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Jul 2020)

So been a while since I've posted on this thread mostly due to the not being much to share but things are changing the other half caught me measuring the corner where the 800 tank is and asked what are you up too

With a sheepish reply I said ummm nothing as you do and smiled and continued to work the tape measure with her watching on 
The measurements of 1400 by 700 where perfect she then picked up my phone that was open on a page displaying the EA aquascaper 1200 she grinned and looked at me with a your not having another tank look on her face so I thought 
So when she said that is beautiful I was a little surprised to say the least 
I was even more surprised at the next line of the conversation 
You can have one if you want needles to say my jaw hit the floor 
As long as you let the other 3 go you can have one big tank instead of 3 little one 
So the change begins the 60p 

is now broke down and on the for sale section on ukaps the 45p will be broke down tomorrow the filter and co2 art reg have been sold already 

so the light cabinet and glass will be cleaned and put on next
The 800 is being used as a holding tank at the moment but when the 1200 arrives will also be broken down and sold if any one has any intrest in any bits from any tank please PM me thanks watching I've loved scapes corner but it's time for a change il keep you posted


----------



## Deano3 (7 Jul 2020)

Very very exiting news mate  cant wait to see what you do and bet you were surprised, i would have been, i am same fancy one nice big tank as origionaly was going to get another nano but think one large tank will look better. 

1200s are stunning and must looks so good in person.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (7 Jul 2020)

Oooooooooooo... This is exciting news @Jayefc1


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jul 2020)

Super clean tanks  looking forward to that monster 1200


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Jul 2020)

@Geoffrey Rea going to be picking your brain for some help lol


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (8 Jul 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> @Geoffrey Rea going to be picking your brain for some help lol



You’ll need a microscope and some fine tweezers mate. But anything I can help with just holla.


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Jul 2020)

@Geoffrey Rea Haha was going to ask you to come hang the lights with the whirlie things mabob


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (8 Jul 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> @Geoffrey Rea Haha was going to ask you to come hang the lights with the whirlie things mabob



Ooooooo.... Is Jay going all out with this one...? Could it be...? Say it’s so?


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Jul 2020)

No I cant afford ADA like you and Steve lol was thinking about the vivid 2s and hanging them the same as George farmer video they look nice on the frame and I do like the lights would still be £700 though for the 2 + shades + frame hence need to sell the twinstar 600s ÷ the twin star 600ea and tanks the 800 has become a holding tank at the moment


----------



## CooKieS (9 Jul 2020)

Nice move, can’t wait to see the 120cm.


----------



## SRP3006 (9 Jul 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> No I cant afford ADA like you and Steve lol was thinking about the vivid 2s and hanging them the same as George farmer video they look nice on the frame and I do like the lights would still be £700 though for the 2 + shades + frame hence need to sell the twinstar 600s ÷ the twin star 600ea and tanks the 800 has become a holding tank at the moment


Do you know of anywhere you can buy them in the UK, with the exception of Ali express as you don't get any guarantees, I'm told.


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Jul 2020)

No I dont @SRP3006 but I'd speak.to them first @CooKieS I think got his from Ali Express


----------



## SRP3006 (9 Jul 2020)

@Jayefc1 I did email them and they told me they were considering putting an option on their app to purchase direct as there is no importer in the UK. Its difficult to even find prices for the lights.


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Jul 2020)

So are Ali Express a middle man then do you not buy direct from them


----------



## SRP3006 (9 Jul 2020)

Yes I believe so, guess that's why I was told you loose the manufacturers guarantee.


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Jul 2020)

There web site states a one year warranty in the terms and conditions though


----------



## SRP3006 (9 Jul 2020)

It was something to do with using a middle man, not entirely sure TBH. More digging needed I think, but it's hard finding out anything about the vivids.


----------



## SRP3006 (9 Jul 2020)

And dunno about you but I struggle navigating Ali express' website


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Jul 2020)

Yeah I find it hard too nothing seems to take you where you want to go lol and seems to lag a lot


----------



## SRP3006 (9 Jul 2020)

Just started on the app, seems much easier


----------



## CooKieS (9 Jul 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> No I dont @SRP3006 but I'd speak.to them first @CooKieS I think got his from Ali Express


Yes, got it from aliexpress because at that time it wasn’t available from any lfs here in France. But now it is sold by 2 authorized dealers in France for 340€, with 2 year warranty. 

Nice to hear about the online store via the app, good idea from chihiros


----------



## SRP3006 (10 Jul 2020)

Just seen they have added the option to the app now so we can purchase direct from chihiros.


----------



## Jayefc1 (10 Jul 2020)

That is interesting isnt it il have a look


----------



## howanic (10 Jul 2020)

Reg arrived today in perfect condition. Looks new! Thanks Jay


----------



## Jayefc1 (10 Jul 2020)

It was my pleasure I always try and use a towel on the nut so they dont get spanner Mark's lol


----------



## alto (10 Jul 2020)

I’d also consider LEDs from this German company 
(they do great plant growth and show well in video, I haven’t looked at relative pricing)

https://aqua-grow.de/


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Jul 2020)

Quick pic of the 800 after a good clean and bit of love it had been about 3 months but all seems really good lil bit off bba on the rocks and Anubias buy nothing really give the rocks a quick clean with a wire brush not to much I quiet like the natural greening of them changes the sand pulled out the tripartita as it was wild and made it looks real messy but the buces and Anubias all seem happy all in all not to shabby


----------



## alto (23 Jul 2020)

Looking fantastic 

I’m no good at trimming/training H tripartite so always end up doing the same


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Jul 2020)

Will he sad to see this go in the next few weeks to be honest probably the easiest tank I've ever kept I really do believe it has to do with there being no soil in it


----------



## howanic (24 Jul 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> probably the easiest tank I've ever kept I really do believe it has to do with there being no soil in it


Probably this, combined with your careful choice of plants and I bet the layout helps maintain really good flow right round the tank. It's a great scape and I'll be sad to see it go. You could ease the suffering by telling us that you've placed the order for your 1200....


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Jul 2020)

@howanic  Haha yes the order had been placed for the 1200 3 to 4 weeks for delivery


----------



## howanic (24 Jul 2020)

Can't wait to see what you have planned for it. Hope you continue your journal or start a new one.


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Jul 2020)

Was thinking a iwagumi to start but I dont know yet will have to wait and see the tank get a feel for the size and depth of it


----------



## Siege (24 Jul 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> @howanic  Haha yes the order had been placed for the 1200 3 to 4 weeks for delivery



More like 6-8 weeks.......😂


----------



## SRP3006 (24 Jul 2020)

Yea, mine has a date of the 14th August, about 7 weeks.


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Jul 2020)

Either way I'm in no rush it will get here when it gets here lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Aug 2020)

Well @Siege so.much for 6_8 weeks it will be here next wed just under 4 weeks from being ordered didnt expect that to be honest


----------



## howanic (3 Aug 2020)

Are you ready for it though? 
What’s your plan? Did you save many plants from the others?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (3 Aug 2020)

Gotta love surprises mate... 

Every tank change isn’t a tank change without some drama. Sure you’ll roll with it admirably @Jayefc1 and looking forward to this one 😉


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Aug 2020)

@howanic no where near ready for it still got 3 tanks in the living room lol going to have to get me finger out this week and try to start planning something lol


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (4 Aug 2020)

Do you have a garage @Jayefc1 ? Just pop the 1200 in there until you’re ready and continue as currently planned if so. No point rushing it if you can help it mate, wouldn’t let EA’s delivery date dictate what you’re doing.

Alternatively, if it’s that much of a headache you could tell EA to push the delivery date back. You’re the customer.


----------



## howanic (4 Aug 2020)

Or..... keep all four tanks and convert the garage into a fish room.....


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Aug 2020)

If I only had a garage lol but it will all fall into place at least I'm not at work lol


----------



## AquaRookie (10 Nov 2020)

Hi Jay,

What kind of fertilizers you have used , I see very flourishing and fast growth of your plants I would like to know more about your fertilization routine


----------



## Jayefc1 (10 Nov 2020)

Hi @tejas I use a home made all in one fert aiming for el ppms of kno3 k2so4 Kh2po4 mgso4 and trace mix 
If you would like to know more feel.free to pm me


----------

